# Eheim 2217 with Rex CO2 reactor



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been researching these forums trying to find answers before I began bugging all of you with questions. I just got a 75 gallon tank yesterday for cheap and I am excited to start a new tank. However, with a new tank comes more problems (I still have algae problems in the 20 gallon I have which I will tend to). Anyways, I decided to drop a little more money for this tank and need some opinions as to what to do/get. I want to buy the ehiem 2217 for the new tank and move the CO2 tank with rex reactor to this tank (from the 20gallong) and attach it to the new filter. Problem is the hose fittings on both ends of the reactor are 5/8'' (which is perfect for the XP2 that I have) but as I understand the ehiems tubes are 1/2''. So, question is: Should I try to heat the ends of the tube and force it on there? Is there a 5/8'' to 1/2'' fitting I can attach to the fittings to accomodate the hose size?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I wouldn't try forcing the tubing. You should be able to find fittings at a hardware store in the plumbing section. There are also specific fittings made for aquarium use, but they cost more (plus you have to pay shipping). Check out Drs Foster & Smith, ThatFishPlace, etc. and they should have them listed under filter accessories or spare parts.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd go ahead and ask Rex - I suspect you are not the first Eheim user to get one of his reactors.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's one. It's: 62050 Tubing Adapters, Connectors, 5/8" barb x 1/2" barb In Stock $0.98 
http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/754/Connectors/62050/0


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

If the barbs are threaded why not go to menards/ home depot and buy new ones cost less than $5 w/ tax?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I would do that but the problem is the ports are threaded for a 5/8in elbow hose barbs. I'm sure I can find an adapter but it may be easier to go another route. I did find out though that eheim sells 2 different sizes of hose: 5/8in and 1/2in. I could use the 5/8in hoses but I'm trying to figure out out to set up the eheim since I've never owned one before. The way I want to set it up is this: 

Filter intake-->down a hose (not sure which size is better) to the bottom of the canister-->hose from the output to the top of the reactor-->another hose from the bottom of the reactor to the spray bar. 

I have 2 different size double disconnect valves(sp?) and I was thinking of putting one right before it reaches the intake valve and one right after the output valve but i'm not sure if this is right. I hope I didn't confuse you anymore but I'm still new to these canister filters and I don't want to mess it up the first time around. 

Since I am already bugging people I wanted to ask a couple of more questions. Where would be the best placement of the spray bar and filter intake tube? Since I only have 1 filter, I was thinking placing the filter intake in the middle and the spray bar on one of the side. This leads me to my next question: Should I purchase a powerhead to improve circulation and place it on the other side? Sorry for all the questions but I just to make sure I do this right....thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

A 2217 will not be big enough for a 75 tank for adequate flow especially with a reactor installed on it unless you are maybe going ultra low tech.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmm..i was considering an xp3 for a future 75. I think the flow of this and that of a 2217 would be about the same. How much flow, or what filter, would you recommend for a 75?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

At least an XP4, Eheim ProIII or a Super Jet 1200.
Unless you don't mind multiple pipes in the tank with
dual filters which I personally totally dislike.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I want the tank to be rimless so I think I 'll drill holes in the bottom of the tank and do bulkheads. I thought 2 xp3's would be a good choice...since I already have one.

There are two ways I am considering doing the output...
The first is here with a bulkhead/spraybar set-up
http://images.google.com/imgres?img.../images?q=bulkheads+75+gallon&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

The second is here where the ouput is at the bottom of the tank. The problem I see with this is that I may have problems with were I place the ouput and dealing with plants in that area. Has anyone tried this method before and would like to comment on how it works for them? I foresee a heavily planted tank side to side.
http://www.barrreport.com/general-p...lon-rimless-starfire-wood-scape-thus-far.html


----------

